# New sporty 9F GS: SBGV247



## Covenant

T1meout gets the credit for cottoning me on to this one, but I can't be the only one excited about it.










Same dial pattern as the 25th anniversary day-date SBGT241G, but in blue, with fully lumed indexes, orange accents and by the looks of things the same case design as the SBGX091/291/093/293 family of anti-magnetics. Plus 20 Bar water resistance and a higher-than-usual magnetic resistance value of 16,000 A/M. The case measures 40mm by 11.8mm and it includes both a nylon strap (with orange contrast stitching, as pictured) and a GS-branded blue silicone strap.

Am I correct in assuming this is the only non-diver GS with fully lumed indexes so far?


----------



## zuiko

It even has the same easter egg “25” on the dial like the 25th anniversary watches. They could have made a second die without it but it seems this is another less official celebration of the 25th for the 9F.

Case style is definitely X091/93|291/93 watches but here the bezel is brushed versus polished.


----------



## SaoDavi

Very cool.

This particular model isn't my cup o' tea, but I like the direction they're going. It seems to be headed straight into Aqua Terra space, which is a natural fit for GS IMO. I hope to see more designs like this.


----------



## Covenant

zuiko said:


> Case style is definitely X091/93|291/93 watches but here the bezel is brushed versus polished.


I didn't even notice that, makes me want one even more  Already put an enquiry in with Seiya, we'll see what he comes back with regarding price and availability.


----------



## T1meout

Maybe GS’s first attempt at a quartz non diver sports watch?


----------



## Domo

Interesting. It's not the anti-mag SBGX case though. It's a bit larger, and doesn't have a straight-cut between the lugs and also has a bevel running down the length of the case along the sides. I like the idea of more attainable and not ridiculously-sized sporty models.

And there's been the occasional fully lumed GS. SBGA041 for instance...


----------



## Covenant

Domo said:


> Interesting. It's not the anti-mag SBGX case though. It's a bit larger, and doesn't have a straight-cut between the lugs and also has a bevel running down the length of the case along the sides. I like the idea of more attainable and not ridiculously-sized sporty models.
> 
> And there's been the occasional fully lumed GS. SBGA041 for instance...


Good pickups, I can see the differences now. Does that mean this case is unique?


----------



## cuthbert

Mmm...this is the first quartz sport watch from GS, I like the case brushing and the color scheme.


----------



## Horoticus

I like it. A US AD has confirmed JDM only, so will be interested to hear Seiya's response. I believe BIC Camera will have them in their stores for walk-ins only, as well.


----------



## Domo

Covenant said:


> Good pickups, I can see the differences now. Does that mean this case is unique?


Looks that way - I can't think of anything that looked like that before. The dial *is* reminiscent of their very first anti-magnetic series though (SBGX045)


----------



## Hen®i

Covenant said:


> I didn't even notice that, makes me want one even more  Already put an enquiry in with Seiya, we'll see what he comes back with regarding price and availability.


I like to know the price as well !. Maybe post it here or give me a PM. Seiya don't ship to EU:-( 
And online shops will give me not much chances, I am expecting.


----------



## R. Frank

that looks great! i’ll take it on a bracelet


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark355

Wasn't there supposed to be a 9F GMT? What ever happened to that?


----------



## T1meout

Mark355 said:


> Wasn't there supposed to be a 9F GMT? What ever happened to that?


It's still awaiting release.


----------



## Mavrobasilis

T1meout said:


> It's still awaiting release.


who isnt't?


----------



## dayandnight

Mavrobasilis said:


> who isnt't?


I'm not... oh wait... I would be lying If I said that..

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcoffe01

Hen®i said:


> I like to know the price as well !. Maybe post it here or give me a PM. Seiya don't ship to EU:-(
> And online shops will give me not much chances, I am expecting.


330,000 yen in Japan. Which converts to about $3000

Dan


----------



## MID

I'm totally digging this, along with the SBGV 243/245 (black and tan dials, respectively.)


----------



## Hen®i

dcoffe01 said:


> 330,000 yen in Japan. Which converts to about $3000
> 
> Dan


This is the list price. IMHO there is also about 10% Japanese taxes to be added. We shall see.


----------



## bluedialer

I don't like the Omega-ness of this color scheme. But, still a pretty nice looking watch.


----------



## gyrotourbillon007

Upon finding more pictures of the dial, they look like egg waffles to me :\


----------



## Covenant

Mark355 said:


> Wasn't there supposed to be a 9F GMT? What ever happened to that?


Timeless has two quartz GMT models listed as upcoming (without dial photos as yet); the SBGN001 and 007. The 001 reference looks to be the specially-regulated 5 SPY version based on some Googling, with the same repeating GS pattern as the other 25-year anniversary models:











gyrotourbillon007 said:


> Upon finding more pictures of the dial, they look like egg waffles to me :\


If you'd prefer a cleaner dial, the SBGV243/254 versions will be available (as MID pointed out):


----------



## oakwood

This case design is seriously a major winner for me.


----------



## Mark355

Covenant said:


> Timeless has two quartz GMT models listed as upcoming (without dial photos as yet); the SBGN001 and 007. The 001 reference looks to be the specially-regulated 5 SPY version based on some Googling, with the same repeating GS pattern as the other 25-year anniversary models:
> 
> View attachment 13211231


Wow, that is better than I even imagined. Most GS with sports bezels are gigantic but this is 39mm?! And 9F powered? SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY.


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Finally! A good looking GS


----------



## Mark355

chuasam said:


> Finally! A good looking GS


----------



## dayandnight

Mark355 said:


>


My reaction :x

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## imaCoolRobot

Mark355 said:


>


I'm serious. It's modern looking and has character. 
It reminds me of a finely finished Halios Seaforth no bezel.


----------



## Covenant

Mark355 said:


> Wow, that is better than I even imagined. Most GS with sports bezels are gigantic but this is 39mm?! And 9F powered? SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY.


Yeah, the SBGN001 will be a massive hit when it's released IMO. I'm tempted to put in a pre-order, but I'd like to see some proper images of it first before committing. That dial for instance, is it black or just a dark colour? Is it matte or sunray finished? Are the indexes lumed, like they appear to be in the photo? Will it have IAHH like a true GMT?


----------



## HiggsBoson

I'm liking those new models......a lot! :-!


----------



## deepsea03

perfect watch for the Auburn Fan.......i.e. me!


----------



## Zinzan

deepsea03 said:


> perfect watch for the Auburn Fan.......i.e. me!


I'm an Auburn guy, too, but this one is not for me. Still, like that they are mixing it up.


----------



## kamonjj

I need this! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## qwertyu

There are some great photos of the SBGV247 up on https://www.webchronos.net/features/21169/

While at first glance you note some resemblance, the case is actually quite different from the SBGX091/291.

I wonder whether the other new 9F's will come with extra straps as well.


----------



## dcoffe01

Did anyone else notice the subtle GS in the blue pattern?

Dan


----------



## SISL

That case reminds me of the new Zenith Defy Classic:









Credit monochrome-watches.com


----------



## kamonjj

I didn’t realize it was an LE of 1k.


----------



## Foxman2k

Did seiya come back to you?


----------



## Covenant

Foxman2k said:


> Did seiya come back to you?


Nope, no response yet. I'll follow up and see if I get anything.


----------



## murokello

I don't like it. It looks "cheap".


----------



## ahonobaka

The white dial SBGV245 is really speaking to me, more so than the LE 247. I don't need it, but...


----------



## alexandrov

awful.
GS loses it's identity.


----------



## walrusmonger

Mine is ordered and set to ship out Friday &#55357;&#56846;


----------



## Covenant

walrusmonger said:


> Mine is ordered and set to ship out Friday ��


Congrats! Where did you source it from? Make sure to post pictures when it arrives!


----------



## zuiko

Released this morning 









Much nicer than I imagined and very different to the usual stuff from GS.


----------



## zuiko

I love the metal keeper with the GS lion and the sport deployant.

It's one of the nicest sport straps I have seen.


----------



## zuiko

While the dial up view is similar to the 291/3 anti-magnetic the side on has a *much* taller polished bezel that virtually disappears dial up.


----------



## dcoffe01

It looks great.

Mine should ship out this weekend. I hope it gets thru customs fast.

Dan


----------



## Foxman2k

What kind of prices are you guys getting quoted on this and who can you buy rhem from? Seiya?


----------



## kamonjj

What’s up with Seiko straps being backwards?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k

I think my other GS with a deployment was like that


----------



## ahonobaka

Congrats on the pick up! Any chance you saw the white in the metal? I'm really liking that strap setup, and could be convinced the white dial/green strap is for me...


----------



## zuiko

ahonobaka said:


> Congrats on the pick up! Any chance you saw the white in the metal? I'm really liking that strap setup, and could be convinced the white dial/green strap is for me...


Thanks. It was a bit of an unexpected pick up. There were no signs of the black or white plain dials. This one is clearly another of the 9F 25th anniversary celebration series.

All week every shop selling GS had a small laminated ad for the 247 and I was surprised by it's sudden appearance in the metal. I love the X293 but it's dial space is very shallow and unlike GS whereas the space in this due to the higher bezel really brings the dial to life.

I could write more but it's enough to say it's got sufficient nice differences to other GS (cordura strap first) and even other 9F quartz to be worthy of a place in a collection imo.

In the article posted by qwertyu above...

https://translate.google.com/translate?hl=&sl=ja&tl=en&u=https://www.webchronos.net/features/21169/

there is a mention of a July 20 release for the other models.

I have previously described my X293 as a Gerald Genta like 1970s design and this has even more of that look with the brushed bezel finish.


----------



## ZahyMatar

I like this a lot...


----------



## zuiko

Price is a little crazy from what I see here.

In just one day after release shops have put on a premium to reflect higher demand.









Edit:
It could be tax inclusive price though as it is 8% more than 330k ¥


----------



## dcoffe01

Foxman2k said:


> What kind of prices are you guys getting quoted on this and who can you buy rhem from? Seiya?


I used White Rabbit Express. You are essentially paying someone to go into the store, buy it, then ship it to you. You do have to pay the Japan sales tax as well, since it is a local purchase.

Dan


----------



## De Wolfe

Good to see them expanding, they need to go a bit crazy with their sport line


----------



## Foxman2k

What’s the case size on this one?


----------



## dcoffe01

Foxman2k said:


> What's the case size on this one?


40mm case. The thickness is only 11.8mm

https://translate.google.com/transl...www.grand-seiko.com/jp-ja/collections/SBGV247


----------



## Mark355

De Wolfe said:


> Good to see them expanding, they need to go a bit crazy with their sport line


Agreed, I'd like to see more sporty GS pieces. Still waiting for a 40mm diver or 9F GMT.


----------



## DHPSU

Anyone know more about this one? When's it being released?









Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mestari

These new sporty GS's have stunning looks! Anyone know if the cordura strap is suitable for swimming? Does it handle washing under the tap? Or is it lined with leather like some other straps on the market?


----------



## zuiko

I can honestly say that the SBGV247 is a serious defining watch in Grand Seiko's new independent life. It's about capturing youth or youthfullness as it matures into the young adult company. 

I'll write more on it in future but this is a key watch in the quartz / sports transformation that we are seeing now. The SBGN001 looks like it's the final edition of the quartz crystal lozenge dial. But the one's we've seen this year already are tremendously good watches. 

The V247 though is the highlight watch imo, as a JDM model. Again I risk spoiling my future review by saying too much but this one isn't going to last long. It's a truly impeccably right watch at the right time imo.


----------



## zuiko

Forgot to post the piccy up...


__
Sensitive content, not recommended for those under 18
Show Content









Oops. Wrong file selected but never mind, leave it.

Here is the pic now that I have the macro lens back on..l


----------



## Covenant

That's beautiful Zuiko. Thanks for the great photo! I'll wait for your review rather than ask for more details


----------



## zuiko

Without this thread alerting me to this watch I may not have been the lucky owner of one of these. A somewhat accidental owner but like my first 9F quartz has turned out to be insanely good for what it offers. I may as well reveal one observation right here (even though I may include stuff from this to any eventual review I do). 

My SBGT241 is my second 9F and the anniversary celebration remake of the 1993 creation of the 9F. Wonderful watch. But it holds within it a secret joke to GS diehards. A strange Japanese sense of humour in which the event is celebrated in the behaviour of the watch which is unique to that series. 

The T241 I read upon before I bought my own through the same Japanese reseller, was the one expertly “anti-salesmanned” by bluedialer. The ONLY thing I thought could change my mind about the T241 would be the accuracy of hitting seconds markers precisely. Bluedialer mentioned his doesn't hit the marks exactly all the time and while this concerned me I still ordered one, such was it's beauty. Mine has the same marker hit phenomenon of irregular inaccuracy over the dial gives this watch a flavour in being the earlier model (suggested by the imprecise hitting but a little more obviously so it can be perceived regularly). 

This imprecision of hitting might have been a design feature to suggest this temporal relationship to it's ancestor. Every T241 I have observed has this behaviour. I have seen at least 6 examples excluding my own. The two locally have slightly more precise hitting. But still fail the 100% hit by a fair margin. The ones in Japan are all much more like my Japanese model which exaggerates this. 

According to a GS expert with a smattering of English... he was preaching to the converted when he was demonstrating in half broken English and half body language and hand signals to describe the craftsmanship to me. I knodded. This must have been a performance indicator for his employer perhaps so he relaxed after I knodded a few times. Then I watched as an observer as he tried on one of the very few virtually untouched vintage GS models and you could see he was in thrall of this watch. One he probably gets to fondle in this way till he could find a way to buy it. 

He then moved to the T241 which yould see he cherished too and one that was within reach of even his ‘paygrade’. I showed him with my fingers and rhythmic movements the issue of the seconds hand missing the markers. He knew what I was showing and said the action was superb and was intentional in a longer sequence of hands and words. 

I admit that this is my interpretation of what this fellow was showing me in effect. I understood this to be that the seconds hand inaccuracy is a ‘feature’ of this watch and was an inside joke. How confident must GS be to play this sort of game with it's followers is that they give you the perfect hit rate in other watches like the X293 which I also own and it's precision is unmatched. It's magical in it's perfect hits.

The V247 is much more like the X293 in precision than the T241’s deliberately “jokey” hits. Maybe I'm interpreting it completely wrong. But whatever it is the 9F is a very worthy Grand Seiko movement and a highly significant one at that. 

Pick one or pick all, they're top shelf.


----------



## zuiko

Okay I may as well write a few things more before I forget them. 

The V247’s blue dial is the very essence of whatever we mean by “midnight blue”. It's a very royal blue in real life. The hour indices can't but make one think to the so called Seiko Monster diver series. And the orange features accentuate this feeling in me. In just the right lighting the orange seconds hand and writing create a short lived spectral illusion in which the dial looks like a bronzish tone and back to the darker blue. 

It reminds me of my Milgauss Z-blue in that way. But this is much richer. Much thicker in it's application of whatever magic it takes to create this dial. 

Zenith Defy, Omega Aqua Terra, Rolex Milgauss, and maybe even the IWC Ingenieur but this is alot fresher apparently and more vibrant. 

I didn't think I would fall for another 9F but it turns out I was wrong.


----------



## zuiko

Just one last little point in that the designer (Head Designer for GS) Mr. Shinichiro Kubo made the focus of this watch as being associated with “tough”. Ruggedness I think would be a better translation. 

Now here the bezel's thickness is explained in the increase to 20 bar WR. The weave of the cordura (associated with sports - gun sports even) is thicker again to show ruggedness. 

Loupe examination of the inner white lining shows it to be a synthetic material with a diamond hatch pattern across it's undersurface. This suggests to me it is water capable but I confess I haven't committed mine to any torture test. It's way too beautiful as presented to change. I considered changing to the blue silicone, but I think it would be a travesty to not wear this with the new band with it's real hand crafted but synthetic look. I like it too much and would rather be the first user. 

Anyhow it's a very fresh direction and I like it alot.


----------



## kamonjj

^looks great! Can’t wait for more pics to become available 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PerroRojo

Another macro shot on that dial please


----------



## dcoffe01

What is the lug width on this watch. I haven't been able to find it anywhere.

Dan


----------



## zuiko

dcoffe01 said:


> What is the lug width on this watch. I haven't been able to find it anywhere.
> 
> Dan


20mm


----------



## dcoffe01

zuiko said:


> 20mm


Thank you.


----------



## aramingo_venango

I like it! I also like the light-dialed version, but there's only that catalog photo so far.

Very Milgauss-like with the markers and color scheme.

Zuiko, is the cordura strap un-deployantable? That is to say, can it converted to regular tang buckle usage?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko

aramingo_venango said:


> I like it! I also like the light-dialed version, but there's only that catalog photo so far.
> 
> Very Milgauss-like with the markers and color scheme.
> 
> Zuiko, is the cordura strap un-deployantable? That is to say, can it converted to regular tang buckle usage?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The deployant has spring bars so yes it can be removed and buckle placed but the strap is thick compared to leather so I can't comment on the suitability of any particular buckle.

The metal keeper is also held by a springbar so it can be taken off but it would work with a buckle too.

The "engineer" watch theme I think is quite intentional.

The extra "toughness" is exemplified by the thicker crystal -> 20 bar WR; thicker strap -> durability; 16,000 gauss vs 4,800 gauss magnetic resistance.

I am careful with magnetic fields as a rule and admittedly haven't had issues with 4800 rated watches but the 3x increase is definitely much more liberating.


----------



## zuiko

How about another photo?


----------



## kamonjj

zuiko said:


> How about another photo?
> 
> View attachment 13251451


Love that shot

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko

One more....


----------



## kamonjj

^damn. I realllllly wish this wasn’t an LE!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k

Anyone hear from Seiya on this?


----------



## Covenant

Foxman2k said:


> Anyone hear from Seiya on this?


Not I, despite two emails. He's gone quiet for some reason.


----------



## zuiko

From my time there last week I can say only that on the weekend of release about half the places I went to after release had already sold their copy of the watch. 

I was hunting around for a ‘Pepsi’ Prospex Fieldmaster Digital Tuna at the same time. I found one of those but it was essentially said to be sold out as soon as it comes in. The green canvas 007 limited edition of 500 version was utterly sold out. 

The point is that these limited edition watches which gain traction in Japan appear to be swallowed up instantly by the ardent collectors and grey market players. 

I would not be surprised if these watches are being consumed in the Japanese marketplace and the usual players are probably trying to secure a stake before deciding on prices etc. I think there are advantages to getting your supply out to the market first but in this case there appears to be a Mexican standoff where the players are watching each other for signals. 

Just my interpretation.


----------



## aramingo_venango

I wrote to Seiya last night but no response either (although it hasn't been long). I hope he's well!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## aramingo_venango

And thanks for the info, Zuiko.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko

In case anyone is interested here is an interesting article with Shinichiro Kubo San who designed this piece.

https://www.seiko-design.com/en/bugseye/index.html


----------



## kamonjj

zuiko said:


> In case anyone is interested here is an interesting article with Shinichiro Kubo San who designed this piece.
> 
> https://www.seiko-design.com/en/bugseye/index.html


Very cool article. Now I want a snowflake!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## zuiko

The attention to detail Kubo shows to the designs he has created is extraordinary. The Snowflake is another masterpiece but don't underestimate some of the detail present deeper down here too. The cordura strap texture and colour are matched beautifully and work together.









I can't capture the brilliance of the index reflections but when they are centred on light the indices all reflect light in a way like a solar mirror array. And the intense flash of light effect is brilliant. A truly wonderful watch.


----------



## walrusmonger




----------



## zuiko

Congratulations on the new addition 

Now two in the club.

I'll just play around with the whole concept of these sorts of playful watches we sometimes call 'sporty'; and I would firmly include the V247 in this camp. A group that includes in my mind watches like the Royal Oak, Nautilus and others. The off-hours watch to be used in all leisurely pursuits. Some of these are seaside pursuits like yachting and others land based like polo. And if you're retired but still young of heart this watch could even accompany you to the country club. I can see the V247 easily in all those situations and many more like a durable watch for the nightclubber or skater. It caters to virtually all leisurely pursuits at many levels. From the street right up to haute couture it's a very versatile watch. Maybe that's what the V stands for in this GS quartz LE. The first true NEW one. The T241 and the V238 both recreate earlier watches bringing them up to date with the new logo. This and the upcoming SBGN001 are the new generation. I saw the two tone 44GS anniversary model at many different AD's all over Tokyo but just couldn't do it. They had the following laminated ad up everywhere though....









and many times my lack of Japanese couldn't get the release date from them. But it held me back from any impulse purchases. There were two other backup watches I was looking at in conjunction with the idea of getting the V247. Anyway it all turned out good for me and I really hope the usual resellers can get some of these out to the West. It's a very well created JDM model.


----------



## zuiko

I've had a half day today and got to enjoy this all afternoon and evening and while I have a neutral stance on blue vs other dials this one really makes the blue a wonderful and essential element. 

What is surprising to me is that a model of this calibre isn't a Baselworld release. It is a shame it's JDM and limited. If they kept it JDM but not limited it might still have been okay but it is what it is in the end. And that's probably why it wasn't a showpiece at Baselworld. Maybe a 9F quartz is just too close to the bone for the Europeans to put up. I've never been to Baselworld but I wonder if there are any all quartz companies who show there.

Anyhow it's a nice watch but certainly not the end all be all watch for everyone. I think those who do end up with one will be as pleased with it after they get it, as anticipated. I only had the laminated ads to keep me interested, and once a small flyer I kind of folded up into my pocket and forgot about in the hotel room at some point.


----------



## walrusmonger

I love it. The finishing is amazing and the dial is a stunner. The only thing I wish it had was diashield to protect the mirror polishing, but no GS has that.


----------



## wesayhowdyhere

Loving it!


----------



## DHPSU

Mark355 said:


> Wow, that is better than I even imagined. Most GS with sports bezels are gigantic but this is 39mm?! And 9F powered? SHUT UP AND TAKE MY MONEY.


Just put a deposit on this one!!!!!










Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k

Let’s see some more pics guys! I’m on the fence about buying one of these. Enable me


----------



## aramingo_venango

Update: no response from Seiya, and Higuchi said it was sold out. I will certainly admire it from afar from everyone's pics though!


----------



## Foxman2k

Any more pics from the owners?


----------



## avusblue

Cool watch for sure -- thanks for sharing. One question, and maybe I missed this, but considering its extra sportiness / WR, does it have a screw-down crown?

Cheers


----------



## eastbounddown9000

Looks amazing, might just have to get one


----------



## imaCoolRobot

I wish that they would stop with the limited edition nonsense...
Not everyone can afford a $3,500 watch outright.I can't (shouldn't). Many here can't.
I like to see a watch, mull on it a few years, save up and then buy it if I still want it a few years later.
This is a delightful watch but it also costs as much as a Tudor BB58. I like both equally but if Seiko wants MY money, they'll have to avoid this limited nonsense.


----------



## qwertyu

DHPSU said:


> Just put a deposit on this one!!!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Interesting! Where were you able to order? Any news on the release date?


----------



## DHPSU

qwertyu said:


> Interesting! Where were you able to order? Any news on the release date?


Timeless Luxury Watches out of Frisco, TX. Great experience with them, my 2nd GS. Should be available sometime in November ?!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Mark355

chuasam said:


> I wish that they would stop with the limited edition nonsense...
> Not everyone can afford a $3,500 watch outright.I can't (shouldn't). Many here can't.
> I like to see a watch, mull on it a few years, save up and then buy it if I still want it a few years later.


I agree that the LEs are getting tiresome and can spoil some of the fun. Omega is a far worse offender.


----------



## DHPSU

chuasam said:


> I wish that they would stop with the limited edition nonsense...
> Not everyone can afford a $3,500 watch outright.I can't (shouldn't). Many here can't.
> I like to see a watch, mull on it a few years, save up and then buy it if I still want it a few years later.
> This is a delightful watch but it also costs as much as a Tudor BB58. I like both equally but if Seiko wants MY money, they'll have to avoid this limited nonsense.


I could understand what your saying, but they are making non LE editions as well for the same model. I like the combined effort. Sometimes you find a watch that speaks to you on an LE and you'll know not many people have it. Otherwise you can buy a catalog piece when your ready and save some money. Most times there is not much of a discount if any on the LE models.

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## Foxman2k

I think Seiko generally does a nice job with LEs. For example, I've not seen many watches like my SBGA105 with the super spring drive.




























It's nice to know there are only a few of them and also helps with resale.

A few other pieces I owned:




























I will say this though - the multitudes of variation on the SBGJ hi best GMTs is a little much.

I'd much rather they bring more of the SBGV247 type models to the market. They really nailed this design.

The same can't be said IMO for some of the other newer more modern pieces. The ceramics for example don't do anything for me.


----------



## kamonjj

If anyone receives the sbgv247 and doesn’t want it for whatever reason, let me know!


----------



## Foxman2k

Any owners with more pics?


----------



## almostvintagestyle

I like this one even more than my own GS limited Quartz. Great one!


----------



## dcoffe01

Foxman2k said:


> Any owners with more pics?


Still waiting...

配達予定日: 未処理
通関の遅れ

ANCHORAGE, AK


----------



## DHPSU

What’s everyone’s thoughts on the yellow version?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcoffe01

DHPSU said:


> What's everyone's thoughts on the yellow version?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Do you mean SBGV243? Black dial with yellow second hand?

I like it, but I can pick up this version anytime.

Dan


----------



## Foxman2k

Mine should be here tmw.


----------



## tsteph12

Does anyone know whether a bracelet may be made available for the new SBGV models? I am particularly interested in the -245.


----------



## bluedialer

I just saw one yesterday on my way out of Japan.
Sorry, just a quick display window shot and not the clearest.
I'll say the design/faceting of the case is really excellent. Rare brushed flat surfaces on a GS and also excellent zaratsu on display at the 4 extreme facets.
The blue dial has a very subtly grained finish which is quite appealing.


----------



## Foxman2k

Just in!


----------



## kamonjj

^ looks good man! Congrats!


----------



## DHPSU

zuiko said:


> I can honestly say that the SBGV247 is a serious defining watch in Grand Seiko's new independent life. It's about capturing youth or youthfullness as it matures into the young adult company.
> 
> I'll write more on it in future but this is a key watch in the quartz / sports transformation that we are seeing now. The SBGN001 looks like it's the final edition of the quartz crystal lozenge dial. But the one's we've seen this year already are tremendously good watches.
> 
> The V247 though is the highlight watch imo, as a JDM model. Again I risk spoiling my future review by saying too much but this one isn't going to last long. It's a truly impeccably right watch at the right time imo.


What do you mean by lozenge dial?

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dcoffe01

Finally got here! Love it!


----------



## zuiko

DHPSU said:


> What do you mean by lozenge dial?
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


The lozenge is my description of the shape of the dial elements which are quartz crystal ingots.

Quartz Ingot dial might be another term.


----------



## DHPSU

zuiko said:


> The lozenge is my description of the shape of the dial elements which are quartz crystal ingots.
> 
> Quartz Ingot dial might be another term.


Do you mean the dial markers?

Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


----------



## bluedialer

DHPSU said:


> Do you mean the dial markers?
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk


The dial pattern. See an old post from zuiko with an image 

https://www.watchuseek.com/f642/sbgt241-here-4663031-12.html#post45825843


----------



## zuiko

This watch ie. the 247 is a special watch too and I plan to come back to it in the future. The SLA025 has completely dominated since I got it in a way which has been beyond my imaginations. A watch that I think would make a beautiful 2 watch match/pair with a GS quartz like the 247.

The 025....


----------



## Reyken

Just stumbled across this thread with a few minutes to really look at the pictures and... wow what a watch!!

I immediatly called my AD to see if he could still get one, he said he will get back to me..meanwhile I read everything I could find and it says sold out almost everywhere..then the call „yeah, there is one in stock, so if you want..“ „STOP talking, start ordering!!“
Ah well, as much as I dislike the limited edition game..it works with me unfortunately..I hope I will be as stunned when I get it as I was today when I looked at the pictures. 

So please calm me down and tell me some more how awesome it is please  
Does it have a screw down crown? How is the lume?


----------



## zuiko

It's a sweet sweet watch. Mine is still zero with atomic for three weeks or so though my most accurate so far is my SBGX293 which in about 6 months hasn't deviated from atomic. It's absolutely phenomenal and this one is matching the 293 well and yet the supposedly tighter +/-5 spy of the SBGT241 is half second behind after 2 months. Within spec but less than spectacular. 

Pair the 247 up with virtually any casual or semiformal attire and this shines. Would even pass as a work watch but that defeats the important leisure time aspect of this watch. I love mine and it's new band needs some wrist time to hurry in break in. It would take little time and anyone owning this as an only watch wouldn't have any problems with that at all. I cheat a little by carefully pinch rolling the band in order to break it in quicker. Immediately after these massage sessions the watch feels wonderful on the wrist. But after longer and longer intervals, the springy grip of the band is felt once more. It's going to need many more massage sessions and actual wear time (which will definitely happen for me come springtime). 

I'll definitely update this thread as my experience with it grows.


----------



## kamonjj

I'm still hoping to get my hands on one of these. Thanks for the comments Zuiko


----------



## dcoffe01

zuiko said:


> It's a sweet sweet watch. Mine is still zero with atomic for three weeks or so though my most accurate so far is my SBGX293 which in about 6 months hasn't deviated from atomic. It's absolutely phenomenal and this one is matching the 293 well and yet the supposedly tighter +/-5 spy of the SBGT241 is half second behind after 2 months. Within spec but less than spectacular.
> 
> Pair the 247 up with virtually any casual or semiformal attire and this shines. Would even pass as a work watch but that defeats the important leisure time aspect of this watch. I love mine and it's new band needs some wrist time to hurry in break in. It would take little time and anyone owning this as an only watch wouldn't have any problems with that at all. I cheat a little by carefully pinch rolling the band in order to break it in quicker. Immediately after these massage sessions the watch feels wonderful on the wrist. But after longer and longer intervals, the springy grip of the band is felt once more. It's going to need many more massage sessions and actual wear time (which will definitely happen for me come springtime).
> 
> I'll definitely update this thread as my experience with it grows.


I set mine to 1 second fast. I don't ever want to be late


----------



## zuiko

dcoffe01 said:


> I set mine to 1 second fast. I don't ever want to be late


If you set it ten seconds fast you'll likely still be ahead when it comes time to change the battery.

I used to read the high accuracy quartz discussions with some incredulity of the detail being debated. I consider myself on the outer fringes of HAQ (though I have 3 9F just this year alone so I'm sinking further and further into that space), I am becoming a bit of an atomic time devotee.

While still a passive observer, I see the time when I'd stand a chance of being converted to the quartz high accuracy world. It certainly has the level of obsessional detail that suits me just fine. My guess is that it comes down to whether you think having or running a bona fide atomic clock in your possession or control is cool or not. I look forward to when an atomic clock grade timekeeper can be fitted into the space of a wristwatch, though I know I may not get to see or live it. At least I can own some of today's best and therefore support the continued advancement in this space.

That's why Seiko impresses me so much. They cater to the flashier, poorer, richer and every which market with machines (ie watches) that merely keep a crude copy of the time. And then also engineer quartz technology which keeps time so many times more accurate. I hope Seiko continues to innovate in new technology and develop existing ones to better ones.


----------



## walrusmonger

Still in love with this one just about a month after I got it.


----------



## Heljestrand

walrusmonger;
Still in love with this one just about a month after I got it.[/QUOTE said:


> As you should be. Whats not to like? Sporty, versatile, casual, sharp, fun, (THAT dial!), accurate, and leading edge hand assembled and finished.


----------



## Foxman2k




----------



## Foxman2k

Really enjoying this watch. It’s such a unique watch in the GS line up and the first I really feel like they nailed the whole package.

For example I think some the haq models now with the rebranding look empty. This watch avoids that due to the numbers on the chapter ring and the textured Dial.


----------



## ParkinNJ

Just picked up my SBGV247 and the blue textured dial and case polishing are better than expected. The textured dial almost disappears indoors leaving a dark-blue, matte finish but then brilliantly reappears with sufficient lighting. The lume does glow well albeit minimal compared to GS/Seiko divers but the case polishing, screw-down crown, 200m water resistance, and 9F accuracy sealed the deal for me.

Admittedly, the SGBV247 was an unexpected purchase and walrusmonger wasn't helping with his pics; nothing but an enabler. LOL. Thanks to Foxman2K and decoffe01 for sharing info on Japanese vendors, it made the hunt a little easier … now, just have to find a bracelet!


----------



## dcoffe01

ParkinNJ said:


> Just picked up my SBGV247 and the blue textured dial and case polishing are better than expected. The textured dial almost disappears indoors leaving a dark-blue, matte finish but then brilliantly reappears with sufficient lighting. The lume does glow well albeit minimal compared to GS/Seiko divers but the case polishing, screw-down crown, 200m water resistance, and 9F accuracy sealed the deal for me.
> 
> Admittedly, the SGBV247 was an unexpected purchase and walrusmonger wasn't helping with his pics; nothing but an enabler. LOL. Thanks to Foxman2K and decoffe01 for sharing info on Japanese vendors, it made the hunt a little easier &#8230; now, just have to find a bracelet!


Glad you were able to find one.

FYI, Dark Horween is a pretty good fit with this watch as well. I'll try to post pictures soon

Dan


----------



## Foxman2k

Glad you got it! I think it’s one of the nicest LEs to come out in a while. 

Nice to have a well rounded sporty model.


----------



## dcoffe01

I got the strap from Jones in Tokyo


----------



## Foxman2k




----------



## bitethattire

Jealous! That's a gorgeous dial


----------



## jkpa

Man oh man. I'm almost set for a big purchase of a legendary watch and now this shows up. It's not so serious, yet it's super serious if that makes sense. Like a purpose built race car - in a crazy color. I'm much more casual than formal with my attire in all aspects, so even at work, this will be a hit. Under the radar, yet special.


----------



## Foxman2k

So are you getting one?


----------



## jkpa

Foxman2k said:


> So are you getting one?


You never know. It might be it.


----------



## Foxman2k

I really am starting to appreciate the case on this one. It really works in many ways and the mix of brushed and polished surfaces is just right and really well balanced. 

I especially like the brushed bezel and how it’s flat against the crystal. Pretty unusual for GS as most of mine have a bezel that slopes upwards toward rhe crystal.


----------



## Foxman2k




----------



## Wahlaoeh

dcoffe01 said:


> View attachment 13341831
> 
> 
> View attachment 13341833
> 
> 
> I got the strap from Jones in Tokyo


can't seem to see your attachments?


----------



## dcoffe01

Wahlaoeh said:


> can't seem to see your attachments?


I think I fixed it


----------



## kamonjj

It’s going to be a long 2 days ..... come on USPS!


----------



## kamonjj

Reporting for duty ....


----------



## dannyking

Is this watch released or upcoming?


----------



## Foxman2k

Released. Limited edition.


----------



## kamonjj




----------



## Foxman2k

Someone said they are making a bracelet that will fit this?

Anyone have details?


----------



## kamonjj

Foxman2k said:


> Someone said they are making a bracelet that will fit this?
> 
> Anyone have details?


That'd be nice.


----------



## ParkinNJ

Contacted my GS AD and they indicated this bracelet fits the SGBV247 ... the bracelet looks similar to the SBGV221 (not sure if it's the same tho). I'm more of a bracelet-guy so this will be a great option!


----------



## Reyken

oh awesome!! yould you please post a picture as soon as it is on the watch and or give more insight on if it really fits perfectly


----------



## ParkinNJ

Finally got the bracelet on the SBGV247 and it looks and feels right on the wrist. The slight heft of the stainless steel bracelet definitely gives the watch a more sporty / substantial feel. Here are few quick pics:


----------



## kamonjj

ParkinNJ said:


> Finally got the bracelet on the SBGV247 and it looks and feels right on the wrist. The slight heft of the stainless steel bracelet definitely gives the watch a more sporty / substantial feel. Here are few quick pics:


^ I think it looks great!


----------



## zuiko

As someone with a massive bracelet preference I like it, ...... but the endlink situation would bother me in the long run if I am being honest. 

If the case shape proves to be popular GS may release a future bracelet model which would attend to the endlink issue. The lug facets give a cue to a shape that might be repeated in the bracelet links. A more sporty faceted bracelet instead of the one with which we are familiar. 

I think it's a watch this space sort of thing for me.


----------



## ParkinNJ

I had the same impression when the AD showed me the pic; I was hoping the end-links were more in-line with the lugs. However, after wearing it on wrist, the bracelet is very comfortable for my flat, 7 in wrist and I think the end-link angle and shape help with that. The bracelet drapes immediately after the end link making if very comfortable. If the end-links extended to the end of the lugs, I believe the overall end-link to end-link length would not make the bracelet as comfortable (for me anyway) &#8230; or it could all be in my head. lol



zuiko said:


> As someone with a massive bracelet preference I like it, ...... but the endlink situation would bother me in the long run if I am being honest.
> 
> If the case shape proves to be popular GS may release a future bracelet model which would attend to the endlink issue. The lug facets give a cue to a shape that might be repeated in the bracelet links. A more sporty faceted bracelet instead of the one with which we are familiar.
> 
> I think it's a watch this space sort of thing for me.


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Got a Hirsch strap on it



Sent from my SGP621 using Tapatalk


----------



## whosam

That looks sick! Congratulations!


----------



## Foxman2k

Wahlaoeh said:


> Got a Hirsch strap on it
> 
> 
> 
> Sent from my SGP621 using Tapatalk


Which is that? Does it fit the deployment?


----------



## jjjjimi

oh man! that grey dial looks so slick!


Covenant said:


> Timeless has two quartz GMT models listed as upcoming (without dial photos as yet); the SBGN001 and 007. The 001 reference looks to be the specially-regulated 5 SPY version based on some Googling, with the same repeating GS pattern as the other 25-year anniversary models:
> 
> View attachment 13211231
> 
> 
> If you'd prefer a cleaner dial, the SBGV243/254 versions will be available (as MID pointed out):
> 
> View attachment 13211233


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Foxman2k said:


> Which is that? Does it fit the deployment?


It's the Hirsch Andy strap

Not sure, have not tried it with deployment

Sent from my SGP621 using Tapatalk


----------



## Linden_way

Just received my watch absolutely love it.


----------



## scott11

Great photo. Interest case, how does it wear- large?


----------



## Wahlaoeh

Yes wears slightly larger cos of the chunky case but overall very wearable still given it's 40mm

Sent from my SM-T365F0 using Tapatalk


----------



## sixtynerf

this looks very nice. im planning on replacing my sports eco drive to a GS

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## jcc5024

Looks awesome on the bracelet and straps. Great watch

Sent from my Pixel 2 XL using Tapatalk


----------



## Pfunk3

Gonna bump an old thread here. Got one of these recently (finally!) I love how the stock strap looks but man is it uncomfortable. I blame the deployant.

I put it on a black cordovan strap I had lying around and really like it. Planning to get some more leather/fabric types for it


----------



## brash47

Pfunk3 said:


> Gonna bump an old thread here. Got one of these recently (finally!) I love how the stock strap looks but man is it uncomfortable. I blame the deployant.
> 
> I put it on a black cordovan strap I had lying around and really like it. Planning to get some more leather/fabric types for it
> 
> View attachment 16583366


Looks great and my 243 strap isn't used at all now. I'd just hit up GS New Jersey Service Center and get the bracelet made for these models. Mine is great.

Congrats!!









Sent from my SM-S908U using Tapatalk


----------

